# نصيحة أب شيخ قدمها لي، واكتبها كما هي للجميع



## aymonded (22 أكتوبر 2016)

*نصيحة أب شيخ قدمها لي، واكتبها كما هي للجميع:
** خلي بالك يابني من نفسك واحفظ قلبك كويس*
* لا خدمة ها تنفعك ولا راهب ها يسندك ولا حد ها يعينك ابداً 
لو مش كنت تاخد بالك من قلبك وتحفظ محبة الله*
* كتير سقطوا وكانوا قامات روحية عالية*
* فاوعى تتكل على قامتك ولا معرفتك*
* مش هايبقى ليك إلا محبة الله كنز غالي في قلبك اوعى تفرط فيه*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 أكتوبر 2016)

ربنا ينفعنا بكلمته على لسان قديسيه ..


----------



## aymonded (22 أكتوبر 2016)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ربنا ينفعنا بكلمته على لسان قديسيه ..



آمين يا رب هبنا أن نتمثل بإيمانهم
اشكرك على مشاركتك وفعلاً حقيقي 
كتير قديسين اختبروا وتذوقوا خبرة عميقة مع الله
وسلموها لنا في كلام مركز بسيط لكي نحيا بها عمرنا كله
​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2016)

الاتكال على الله فى كل شىء
لتكن مشيئتك يارب
المجد لك يارب
نصيحه مفيده
شكراااااااااااا ايمن
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## اليعازر (22 أكتوبر 2016)

"محبة الله"..وهل هناك ما يضاهيها على وجه البسيطه.

شكرا للنصيحة الغالية.

الرب يباركك.

.


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2016)

آميين

حلوة خالص


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2016)

امييين
نصيحة غالية ومباركة
يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك​


----------



## aymonded (23 أكتوبر 2016)

*ليعطينا إلهنا الحي ان نثبت في محبته
فرح محبة الله تسكن قلوبنا كلنا معاً وتكون هي فرحنا الدائم آمين
*​*
*


----------



## aymonded (31 ديسمبر 2016)

*للرفع للأهميــــــــــــــة
*​*
*


----------



## soul & life (31 ديسمبر 2016)

نصيحة جميلة وغالية .. كل عام وانت بخير وفى نعمةومحبة ربنا تملأ كل كيانك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 ديسمبر 2016)

*فعــــــــــلا  
ماذا يفيد الانسان لو ربح العالم   كله وخسر نفسه أو أهلكها 
ماذا يعطى الانسان فداءاً عن نفسه 

لا العلاقات الاجتماعية الطيبة مع مسئؤلي الهيكل التنظيمى للكنيسة   ها تنفع 
ولا العلاقات الاجتماعية البينية بينه وبين الاعضاء هاتنفع 
ولا فصاحة وسعة إطلاع  وقراءات مركزة تصل إلى مستوى الاستذكار  ها تنفع 
العبرة الوحيدة   
نقاوة القلب -  محبة الرب من كل القلب ومن كل القدرة ومن كل الفكر   محبة خالصة مطلقة  كاملة فعلية 
ومحبة القريب  كالنفس ....
ياربي يسوع المسيح  إمنحنى  ونمينى   هكذا 
بداية موفقة لسنة جديدة جميلة *​


----------



## aymonded (31 ديسمبر 2016)

*وهبنا الله كلنا معاً يا إخوتي أن نحبه ونتقيه جداً
ونحيا في خوف اسمه العظيم القدوس
طالبين قوة نقاوة في قلوبنا
بلمساته المحيية الشافية 
النعمة معكم آمين
*​*
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 يناير 2017)

نصيحه صغيره لكنها مركزه جدا وقويه
مش بكتر الكلام والعظات الرنانه 
ربنا ينفعنا بصلوات الناس الطيبه البسيطه دى
ميرسى كتير استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2017)

*آمين يا رب وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة مع كل أسرتك 
وليهبنا الله قوة المحبة الصادقة
يا رب آمين فآمين
*​*
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2017)

*كلمات فى الصميم*​


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2017)

*ربنا يعطينا كلنا معاً أن نحفظ هذا التعليم النقي حسب الإنجيل وبشارة الحياة في المسيح يسوع ربنا آمين
*​*
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يناير 2017)

ومين الآن يبكي أو يئن لخلاص آخر..إن لم تئن لأجل نفسك..فلن يئن أحد عليك.*/*
​


----------



## aymonded (15 يناير 2017)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ومين الآن يبكي أو يئن لخلاص آخر..إن لم تئن لأجل نفسك..فلن يئن أحد عليك.*/*
> ​



*وهبنا الله كلنا معاً مع جميع محبي اسمه العظيم 
قوة التقوى في المحبة لتسكن قلبنا ولا تُنتزع منا أبداً
وليحفظنا بقوته ليوم استعلان مجيئه او ذهابنا إليه بلا دنس ولا عيب
وليملأ حياتنا نوره وسلامه ويهبنا راحته آمين فآمين 
ولتكن دائماً معافاً يا محبوب الله والقديسين*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 يوليو 2020)

*فعلاً نصيحة روحية عميقة ككنز روحي نقتنيه الا وهو محبة الله من كل اعماقنا وجوارحنا فلا شئ في العالم ينفعنا سوى محبتنا لله وعيشنا له ولمجده تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين*​


----------



## Maran+atha (4 نوفمبر 2020)

كل مواضيعك اكثر من رائعة 
اخي الحبيب الغالي المميز المنتصر أيمن 
اذكر ضعفي امام عرش النعمة ليعني الله كما اعانك


----------

